# Santa Barbara area ride suggestions please



## MAS-SD (Jun 14, 2008)

I am spending a week in Santa Barbara and would love some recommendations for rides. I will be starting from downtown / the beach most days.

Thanks!


----------



## flattire (Jan 29, 2004)

What kind of distances did you have in mind? Do you like to climb? Do you have a car to drive to a possible start? When are you going to be here, the SB Century is next weekend. Starts by the beach, very tough course and the organizers are not shy about including steep climbs and twisty narrow roads. It's a great route.


----------

